# 24V Coilpack part numbers



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*24V IGNITION COIL part numbers*

OK, I just pulled my IGNITION COILS and made a note of part numbers etc.
[edit]
Apparently the only way to tell if the ICs are bad is by the part number. A = bad, D = better, G = Good.
- Thanks to lantirn for the info.
[/edit]
* BAD Part for sure: * 
VW Part Number: 022-905-100*A*

* Newer Part: * 
VW Part Number: 022-905-100*D*
- Just had my *D* replaced with a *G* on the recall. so
* NEW (Good?) Part: * 
VW Part Number: 022-905-100*G*

--------------------------------------------------------

...There is NO visual difference between the good and bad ignition coils without removing them. However, when you do remove them there are some very minor noticeable differences. 
The newer coil, at the top, has a dull, aluminum-colored finish at the top, whereas the older one has a shinier, brass-colored finish:








Also, you'll see that the newer coil has no VW/Audi logo. Just "VWAG":








...The only other visible difference in design per se, between the two, is that the newer ones are completely sealed where the metal meets the plastic housing: 








whereas the older ones don't seem to be completely insulated. You can see some orange "parts" exposed underneath the collar in the old one if you look carefully (sorry for the blurry pics)









...My guess is that this new dull-looking, thicker-looking "shaft" insulates the electronics better as well as the more complete seal. (I'm assuming of course that this one won't fail







)
Jase
PS - If you've had ignition coils with different numbers, let me know all the details and whether they are good, bad, or just 'new' and questionable, and I'll update this first post of the thread. That way this thread can be a good source of part numbers for those parts.

[EDIT] For nomenclature. Thanks 2002gtibluvr6. /me avoids a slap[/EDIT]
[EDIT] I'll add pictures of the G part as soon as I can [/EDIT]


_Modified by ^Doogie at 9:52 AM 12-2-2003_


----------



## Starbuck1 (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*

I've got a 2003 GTI dated 11/02. It has the SAME part number as yours 022-905-100A. This is strange since the press release stated that SOME 2003 models were affected. But it seems that at least as of 11/02 they were still putting in the old packs. I went to my local dealer and they wouldn't do a thing about it until my VIN is tagged with a warranty code. It burns me up that we have to wait for a break down to get service, even when I know the actual part number.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

One last pic... this should give you an idea of the size of these things:








...If you want to pull these suckers out, remove the wiring harness with the little clip (just use your fingers to squeeze the top of the clip thingy open and pull - POP!) ...and then pull up on the coilpacks. If they've been in there a while you can rotate them a little to get them loose and then pull them straight out, they will come. They fit onto the spark plugs pretty much the same way that your old HT leads used to. Just a snap-on dealy.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

bumpity...
PLEASE post other numbers if you have them... can the people who have had replacements already check their work orders for the part number? I want to at least know if we're all getting the same one now.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*

bump... no input yet from others... please post at least 'datestamp' (even though that's not what it is) here when you get new coilpacks or if you still have failed ones.


----------



## 24VGLi (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*

NEW (good?) Part:
VW Part Number: 022-905-100D
Bremi Coilpack, Bremi P/N 11978ESM
...This has a date on top (again, no removal necessary) of 09/03.

Wow!! VW must have figured out how to travel into the future because last time I checked it was still 05/03.










_Modified by 24VGLi at 11:49 AM 5-15-2003_


----------



## rocketVR6 (May 13, 2003)

Do you have to take the cover off the engine to see these? I don't even know how to begin taking that cover off.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (rocketVR6)*

just pull up on the plastic cover... it's easy to remove / replace.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (24VGLi)*

I know it's not a date, but it's the only way I can describe the numbers... maybe that's the projected failure date


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *^Doogie* »_









wow those are huge


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (brent0226)*

haha... That's what i thought when I pulled them out... which is why I took that pic... every pic I'd seen before made them look, like, cigarette sized (at least in length)


----------



## NICU (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*

D is the updated coil


_Modified by NICU at 11:39 AM 6-28-2003_


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (NICU)*

The coilpacks are not the same in the 1.8 and the VR6... I know the be-all and end-all coilpack for the 1.8 engine is the J, but I've never heard mention of a J coilpack being put in a VR6.
If I'm wrong, please send a link and/or part numbers, so I can update the top message.


----------



## RyanGLI (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*

Hey Doggie, did you have a dealer reaplace all 6 of yours? I just went and checked and I have the 11/02 A coil packs. If you did have a dealer do it which dealer. Thanks.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (RyanGLI)*

Nope... they wouldn't do all of them. I'm taking my car in next week when my dealer gets back from vacation for a suspension noise, and I'll probably ask them to do the remaining 5 then.
Just FYI, I think the best service department in our area is Metro VW on Story Rd off of 183 in Irving. It's a little bit of a drive, but I've used several of the dealerships around the metroplex and they've messed me around the least. I currently use Lewisville VW, I have a great service manager there, Peter Boghossian. He ALWAYS takes care of me, but it seems like the Metro guys are a little more experienced than the Lewisville dealer. (They've been around longer too). I am going to continue to go see Peter though since he takes such good care of me. Good luck!


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*

I have 022-905-100 *A* coils with "projected failure date" on top of 12/02.
I have not burned one ....yet. 
* looking nervously for wood to knock on before road trip tomorrow *


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (fierrpawz)*

Dealer Service Manager confirmed, A is the bad coilpack on our 24v engines.


----------



## VolkswagenRacingGLI (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (fierrpawz)*

so if i have the coilpacks with the vw symbol and audi symbol i am gonna have coil pack problems if so GAY!!


----------



## rtinggli (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*

I just dropped off my 03 GLI at the dealer for 5K miles oil service this morning. I asked the Service Advisor to have the mechanic check ignition coil, was told until I receive the recall from VWoA, he wouldn't do anything, unless I have failed coil, then they would only replace the the bad one. At this point, they just don't have enough replacement ign coil in stock for a recall. This is Classic VW here in San Diego County. My GLI was manufactured on 09/02.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (rtinggli)*

How can you tell when your coil pack goes bad?>???








sorry for the noob question, still kinda new with the coilpacks issue


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (siuson2)*

spluttering car
loss of power
flashing CEL (check engine light)
solid CEL
eggy smell
...usually happens on a cold start (<40 degrees F outside temp)


----------



## rtinggli (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (siuson2)*

I have been told by the Service Advisor that VWoA is going to start to mail out ignition coil recall to those owners whose cars are affected on June 2 (coming Monday).
By the way, the petroleum based lubricante Castrol 5W-30 was what VW dealer used on my 03 GLI in 5K miles oil service. I was told the only engine they use synthetic oil is the 4 cyl turbo. Parts and labor total $51.35 which is very reasonable.


----------



## Jhovasnoop (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *^Doogie* »_spluttering car
loss of power
flashing CEL (check engine light)
solid CEL
eggy smell
...usually happens on a cold start (<40 degrees F outside temp)


Yep - I had one go on Monday a.m. - a tow to the dealer and a new coilpack and I am good to go! At least until one of the other five fail! AHHH


----------



## rtinggli (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (Jhovasnoop)*

Read Consumer Report July issue, page 11 regarding VW ignition coil alert. You may also click on http://www.vw.com/contact us/customer care service for latest information from VWoA regarding ign coil.


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (rtinggli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rtinggli* »_By the way, the petroleum based lubricante Castrol 5W-30 was what VW dealer used on my 03 GLI in 5K miles oil service. I was told the only engine they use synthetic oil is the 4 cyl turbo. Parts and labor total $51.35 which is very reasonable.

I just had my '03 GLI brought in for its 5k service this past Monday (06/02) and they put in Castrol Synthetic 5W-40. I guess different dealers have different opinions on the use of synthetic oil.


----------



## samckinn (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (Jhovasnoop)*

number 6 went yesterday morning. Towed and Fixed I got it back pretty quick,
but service center will not replace others. Apparently they are familiar with
coilpack problem on 1.8T, but not 24v. I guess I will just wait for others to fail
OR get that recall letter someone mentioned...
Anyone other PDX dubbers get there coilpack issue resolved?


----------



## rtinggli (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (GLIguy)*

Don't let the guy BS at you, 5W-40 synthetic is not on Castrol product list, it has to be another brand.


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (rtinggli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rtinggli* »_Don't let the guy BS at you, 5W-40 synthetic is not on Castrol product list, it has to be another brand.

You might want to check this link: http://www.castercomm.com/imag...0.pdf


_Modified by GLIguy at 1:34 PM 6-4-2003_


----------



## rtinggli (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (GLIguy)*

Sorry, you are right. It must be new, Castrol 5W40 was not available a few month ago.


----------



## lantirn (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*

I just had my recall work finished today. 2 coil packs went bad; once last Nov and another in Jan. At that time I was driving a rental car for about 1 week per incident because the packs were on backorder. Today they only changed 4 out of the 6. When I asked them why they didn't change all of them, they said it was because the 2 that were changed when I had incidents were already good ones. 
I hope this might help. The so called date with **/02 is apparently not a date stamp. I pulled all 6 coil packs and checked the part numbers. The ones I've got are all VW Part Number : 022-905-100D; Bremi P/N 11978ESM. Also as was mentioned by Doogie in the first post, all of my packs had the dull aluminum-colored finish.
The little imprint about a little 1 or 2 on top of the casing might be wrong. 1 out of the 6 had an imprint of 1 on it. But like I said all six had the new D coil pack. Also here are some of the markings at the very top of the packs.
1 of them has an L2 II7 51/02 and another has L2 I5 48/02 and the rest had **/03.
I guess the only way to make sure all of them are the new D packs are to actually pull it out and check for yourself.
Sam


----------



## Wishy Washy (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (lantirn)*

This is what I did guys. Call this # 1-800-822-8987 (VW Customer Care) and wait to speak with a VW tech person and tell them that your calling to see if your car is one of the WG campain cars. They will ask for your vin and your vin will tell them if your car has the coil pack recall or not. They will give you a personal number so you can go to your dealer and tell them that your here for the WG campain and give them your number. This is what I did with my 02.5 gti. Through the vin she told me right away that my car was a bad one. I went to the dealer yesterday with the # and they replaced all 6 for free. I hope this helps guys.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (lantirn)*

Thanks for the info Sam... Original post edited.


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*

I got my six pack yesterday... In and out in under 1 hr.


----------



## lantirn (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *^Doogie* »_Thanks for the info Sam... Original post edited.

glad to have helped. I was only hopping on the band wagen. BTW, you made a great post, I'm glad you did it. It also helped me out a lot. Thanks










_Modified by lantirn at 2:19 AM 6-30-2003_


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (24VGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24VGLi* »_
...This has a date on top (again, no removal necessary) of 09/03.

Wow!! VW must have figured out how to travel into the future because last time I checked it was still 05/03.








The 09/03 means the coilpack was made in the 9th week of 2003, not the 9th month.


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (H2O WOLF)*

I don't think it matters what coil paks are installed, they could still go bad on you!! I had mine replaced with the newer version (all 6)approx. 2 months ago, yesterday went to the dealer for misfires and was told that coil paks need to be changed again(all 6)!! Never had any CEL on the dash, but when they ran the diagnostic software on my car, it showed that I had numerous engine codes!!
Back to the dealership on Tuesday for another set of coil paks.
I still love my VW regardless....


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (mitsui-g)*

depending on when they replaced the original coils, they could have just used the older part number to replace them with. Remember that a lot of VW dealers still don't realize there's a problem with the VR6 ignition coils. You might check the invoice for the original repair order and see what part number they used for replacements.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (^Doogie)*

Just had my recall work done. The new new new part is the *G*. 
Have fun.


----------



## vertex (Sep 18, 2002)

I just got my recall notice in the mail last week. I was a little surprised since I purchased the car in February and it was built in January. I was under the impression that it only affected 02 and 02.5 cars. Oh well I guess I will make an appointment.


----------



## NuDubz64 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (H2O WOLF)*

im sure someoen has mentioned this but bring your car into the dealership ... do not let some douchebag charge you to replace your new cars coilpacks.. there has been a recall on them in the 24V engine.. I had mine replaced for free by the dealership.... doesnt hurt to even bring it in whether they are bad or not.. i believe they just replace them. anyhow....


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (NuDubz64)*

wow 5 months later....


----------



## paik (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (bakersfield_gti)*

i've been to three dealers and had my mechanic call some people. *noone* around here has 022-905-100*G* coilpacks and apparently they are on backorder with vw. anyone know of a place that has six in stock?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (mitsui-g)*

DAMN, I have been chasing a random misfire and sputtering problem for weeks now. My motor is out of an 03 GTI so i thought the coilpack recall didnt apply. I am at the end of my rope so I just went and pulled one out to check....... I HAVE THE "A" type! Vag pulled misfires in 1,3,5 and 6! So I have 2 good packs left. Anybody know ^ (as posted above) where i can get some of the new coilpacks cheap. I have the 24v swapped into my 02 Beetle, So I doubt the dealership will cover me in the recall.


----------



## paik (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (Neu Bug)*

okay, jon at performance cafe was able to get me what i needed. just thought i'd let whoever know thats looking for them. props. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (paik)*

Awesome thank you, I did find them at 1stvwparts.com for 17.21$ a piece too. Better than what the dealer wanted 32 bucks a pop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paik (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (paik)*

sigh.


_Modified by paik at 6:22 PM 5-12-2004_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (paik)*

Bummer man, get them listed as a feeler in the classifieds now, just in case, so you can get some if not all your money and then get the new coils


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: 24V IGNITION COIL part numbers (^Doogie)*

New Coil Pack are out and the "G" has been superceeded with a "K"


----------



## jcc24vdub (Jun 2, 2005)

are they any better or are they just not going to fail?


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (jcc24vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcc24vdub* »_are they any better or are they just not going to fail?

I don't know because I was just calling the dealer to find out a price quote so I can change the "D" version I have, but that's when the parts manager told me the "G" was replaced by a "K". When asked if they were any better, he couldn't provide any comments that were worthwhile listening to.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (mitsui-g)*

How do you get VW to replace the "A" ones other than to buy new ones. Some of you said you had yours replaced under recalls... they just look at me when i say that like i'm smoking crack


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_How do you get VW to replace the "A" ones other than to buy new ones. Some of you said you had yours replaced under recalls... they just look at me when i say that like i'm smoking crack









I'd like to know, too. I sent an email to VWOA asking about how to get mine replaced under the recall after verifying that I have the "A" rev. coils. The rep that called back said only some batches of the "A" coils were recalled and based on my VIN the recall didn't apply.
Could be true; likely B.S., but I haven't had any of the bad coil symptoms in 1.5 years and 35k miles.


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 24V IGNITION COIL part numbers (mitsui-g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitsui-g* »_New Coil Pack are out and the "G" has been superceeded with a "K"

And the "K" has now been superceeded with the "N". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdsalr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 24V IGNITION COIL part numbers (mahmgb)*

hey guys. i am a little confused to what these things are called. i have two bad ones, but according to worldimpex.com, they are called "knock sensors"???:
http://www.worldimpex.com/part....html
These are definitely the same things that you have pictured here. i am a newbie, please forgive my ignorance


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: 24V IGNITION COIL part numbers (jdsalr)*

They put the wrong picture, that's a picture from a coil on plug for the 24V, it's not a knock sensor.


----------



## VEE_duble_U (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (FigureFive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FigureFive* »_I'd like to know, too. I sent an email to VWOA asking about how to get mine replaced under the recall after verifying that I have the "A" rev. coils. The rep that called back said only some batches of the "A" coils were recalled and based on my VIN the recall didn't apply.
Could be true; likely B.S., but I haven't had any of the bad coil symptoms in 1.5 years and 35k miles.

any word on this? i just had three of mine go in the span of a month or so and vw is jerking me around with the "my car isnt under the vin recall" rubbish
I even told them the coils were the 022 905 100A?
what do I do next?


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V IGNITION COIL part numbers (mahmgb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahmgb* »_
And the "K" has now been superceeded with the "N". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just got one from a semi-local dealer and it was the "K"







I don't know if it's just a leftover that never got replaced or what, but that's what I got today


----------



## VEE_duble_U (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (VEE_duble_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE_duble_U* »_any word on this? i just had three of mine go in the span of a month or so and vw is jerking me around with the "my car isnt under the vin recall" rubbish
I even told them the coils were the 022 905 100A?
what do I do next?

anybody have any idea?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VEE_duble_U)*

I just bought one today... took 2 weeks from the steelership







but was only $32. Anyway it was supposed to be a "k" but it came in as an "N" The "N" is the new part and according to my local dealer they aren't supposed to be able to get or sell the "k" anymore


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Also I was still running the "A" with 85k on the car. I'm going to get the rest of them replaced as soon as they get shipped here. Just needed to get the car running and didn't think about ordering all 6 when i got this one.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Yeah - I'm approaching 80k, and I've been on "A" coils this whole time. I decided to replace all of them and got the first from a semi-local dealer. Parts4vws rounded up the rest for me. It was quite an ordeal for them to round them up, but I think they were going to manage to get ahead of the game for next time someone needs them, so they could have some in stock. 
All of the new one I recieved are "K" versions, and all were obtained from dealerships from what I understand. Because of the way things worked out, I ended up with 7 new ones, plus I'll keep whichever look the best of the old ones. If anyone is in need of a spare in a hurry, feel free to PM me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It sucked not having my car for a week due to a $32 part and less than 5 minutes labor








*Edit:* What's odd to me is that "mahmgb" said the "K" was replaced by the "N" back in 2005. If that's the case, why didn't I get a single "N" out of the 7? I want some of whatever VW is smoking











_Modified by Veedub_junky at 4:47 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

I think you answered your question... they are just smoking


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I think you answered your question... they are just smoking









They can smoke through these:








Amazingly it was number 4 that failed - 3 and 5 were still kicking


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

I bought coilpacks about 4 months ago and was given K. I ask them why I didn't recieve the N version as I had specifically ordered them. They told me the N version was discontinued, and K is now the current revision.







Go figure, VW is strange...


----------



## trevor-calgary (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: (apstguy)*

I normally wouldn't cross post, but I'm stuck and need help ! 
Please see pic at http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3665217
The coil pack has broken off part way down and I'm not able to extract it so far.








Any tips or tricks to get it pulled out would be most appreciated !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (trevor-calgary)*

Ouch - that really sucks. I'm no help on this one, but hopefully someone knows. Good luck


----------



## trevor-calgary (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

Well I got it out !! I needed to get a mucg longer pair of needle nose pliers and a little bit of WD40 and I finally wiggled it out... Nasty piece of work that was... 
BTW, the part is now been renumbered, the 100 is now a 715. 
Trevor


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (trevor-calgary)*

Congrats on getting it out - I was talking to a friend here and he thought a plug wire puller from a 12v might work, but guess it doesn't matter now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't think we'll ever be able to keep up with part numbers on these things


----------



## built2run83 (Apr 6, 2008)

just had a bad coil pack #4 failed on me looked better than 2,3 and 5 but when i got my new coil they gave me an N saying it is the latest revision to the part. checking today on the possibility of recal for my car. (hopefully they would have caught it being it's certified used)


----------



## V_aaRg_6 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (built2run83)*

I had a problem with 1 and 6 recently, 30bux each at the dealer for the N part which they said was the most recent version.


----------



## Van G (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (V_aaRg_6)*

VW Canada now has the following part # 022-905-715C
Obtained from a VW dealer in Toronto, ON


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (H2O WOLF)*

recall?
Where is the info about the recall? i went to the dealer and they made me buy my coils for like $22 each.


----------



## Van G (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (GrantVR6)*

VR6 isn't on the recall list. Take a look here http://www.vwcoils.com/ca/


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (Van G)*

how is the 24v NOT covered?!?!?! This should have been a recall years ago!


----------



## Van G (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: 24V Coilpack part numbers (GrantVR6)*

I'll hazzard a guess that the VR6 isn't have the same failure rate as the 1.8T and 2.0L.


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Van G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Van G* »_VW Canada now has the following part # 022-905-715C
Obtained from a VW dealer in Toronto, ON

Ordered 6 new ones from ECS and they shipped the "C" version.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...18030/

_Quote, originally posted by *From Link* »_ Revised coil packs from VAG. This coil pack susperscedes the following part #'s:
* 022 905 100D
* 022 905 100K
If you have either of the above part #'s on your 2.8 liter you have the older versions.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

So they have changed the part number. I guess they ran out of letters?


----------



## mikesstlwolfsburg (May 9, 2005)

i tried ordering mine from ecs and they wanted my vin. im doing a swap so my vin dont mean jack. they said that they needed it to get a release from vw for "recall coilpacl" called the dealer, no recall. thank you ecs. was cheaper at the dealer anyways.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (Van G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Van G* »_VW Canada now has the following part # 022-905-715C
Obtained from a VW dealer in Toronto, ON

Yep that is the same number I received from VW here in Ohio.


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (2003gtivr62.8liter)*

I just bought some N's from germanauto parts yesturday


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can I get some clarification on the latest coil pack info?
I have two part numbers that I found for my daily ('03 Jetta 24v Auto), and just want to be sure before I order

022 *998* 715 C - via ECS
022 *905* 715 C - via Vortex

Logic would say that the bigger number is the newer part, but just want to be sure. Thanks!


----------

